# VNC plugin in KRCD [solved]

## junikur

Hi All;

I have been desperately trying to figure out how to have VNC plugin in KRDC; by default RDP is installed. In other distribution such as Debian and Slackware, VNC plugin and RDP were installed by default in KRDC. Any suggestion is more then appreciated.

Thank youLast edited by junikur on Sat Oct 01, 2011 4:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whiteghost

```
# echo "kde-base/krdc vnc" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge krdc -N
```

----------

## junikur

Thanks a lot whiteghost. It worked

----------

## whiteghost

your welcome. i do not use remote desktop.

what i did was 

```
# emerge krdc -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/krdc-4.7.1  USE="handbook jpeg (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -rdesktop -vnc -zeroconf" 9,488 kB [1=>0]

```

and it shows vnc use flag disabled.

just to help you in the future

----------

## junikur

I am very new in Gentoo. This is my first week actually. I am starting to understand better EMERGE. 

Thanks a lot again.

----------

